# Penne Pasta:  How much Olive Oil?



## Mylegsbig (May 4, 2005)

Just curious the best way and procedure to use to do pasta with olive oil  this is how i did it last time

I cooked the penne al dente and drained

i then put a skillet going and sauteed a few cloves garlic. and sauteed one pound  cooked chicken breast pieces.  I added some cut up shiitake mushrooms and simmered those too. I used 2 T olive oil to simmer all of that.   Then i added sun dried tomatoes and i simmered those for a bit too. 

 Then i added 2 more tablespoons olive oil, and 12 oz Cooked Penne pasta to the skillet..and simmered it on low and tossed it around and mixed it.  i put lemon juice in there too and parmesan reggiano.  of course i seasoned also with salt pepper etc

what is the best way to make that dish?  in what order?  also, how much olive oil total would i need?

i used 4 T total last time

thanks


----------



## GB (May 4, 2005)

I think the way you did it sounds perfect. You just need enough oil to get everything going and to give it a little flavor. There is no correct amount. Whatever works for you is the right amount. If you are using a non stick pan then you could get away with less oil than if you were using stainless steel. 4 tablespoons sounds good to me. I love good olive oil so I might even drizzle a little more over it all just before serving.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 4, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I think the way you did it sounds perfect. You just need enough oil to get everything going and to give it a little flavor. There is no correct amount. Whatever works for you is the right amount. If you are using a non stick pan then you could get away with less oil than if you were using stainless steel. 4 tablespoons sounds good to me. I love good olive oil so I might even drizzle a little more over it all just before serving.




thank you GB you are always very helpful to me


----------



## GB (May 4, 2005)

My pleasure. I am glad I can help. Your dish sounds delicious by the way.

If I were making something like that I would add a handful of capers if I had them on hand. The go great with sundried tomatoes and lemons.


----------



## jennyema (May 4, 2005)

I agree with GB.

You really only need the first 2 T for sauteeing, but a good extra virgin olive oi is so tasty that another T or 2 added at the end, like you do it, is great!

The only thing i might change is to sautee the mushrooms first because that is the only thing that isn;t already cooked.  Everything else just has to heat up.

Another trick would be to omit lemon juice and extra evoo at the end and use more cheese (maybe 1/2 cup) and maybe 1/4 to 1/2 cup of the hot water you cooked your pasta in.  Pasta cooking water helps bind the ingredients together and make a sauce.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 4, 2005)

thanks for the tips ^^ how long should i sautee the shiitake mushrooms ideally?

and at what heat?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 4, 2005)

The correct heat for the 'shrooms is medium, IMO.  At that temp, you will evaporate moisture, thereby concentrating flavor, without burning the nushroom "skin".  Also, try different brands of olive oil over time.  EVOO flavor is dramatically different by brand.  My eldest daughter loves "Colivita" while I love "Carapelli".  One is slightly nutty in flavor, while the other reminds me of green leaves, like eating grape leaves.  I detest the flavor of Pompei brand, but know others who love it.  Then, add enough to get the flavor you want.  Add a bit, then taste after it's mixed in.  You'll know when you have it right.

And, for added flavors, you can add chopped bell-pepper, chives, onion, chopped black olives, capers, etc.  You can really get creative with the dish.  Just remember, add things in small amounts.  You can always add more, but once the flavor is in the dish, you can't remove it.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 4, 2005)

thanks brother..


----------

